# what is a quality castnet for the money?



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I used a calusa years ago and now I see they are really expensive.So what is a decent net these days in the 8' range?
Thanks


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Cracker line 

http://www.calusa.com/cracker/


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Check out barracuda cast nets and also tim wade for a custom touch. Have heard nothing but good things about both. Also check out leefisherfishing.com they have a wide assortment of nets to chose from.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Tim Wade. He's in Melbourne and you can find his number with a quick search of the internet. Great nets, custom made and reasonable prices.


----------



## saltlifedoc (Jan 7, 2018)

I’ve got five Time Wade cast nets, can’t say enough about the quality and his customer service. His number is ‭(321) 729-9537‬

Now if you don’t want to spend more than 100 bucks the Betts Old Salt or Blue get the job done. I use these when tossing up here in Jax when I’m in areas that could possibly have snags. It’s a lot less painful ripping and repairing a cheap net.


----------



## saltlifedoc (Jan 7, 2018)

Also @topnative2 you in Kingsland? I’m over in laurel island just saw on your profile thing your from kingsland


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

saltlifedoc said:


> Also @topnative2 you in Kingsland? I’m over in laurel island just saw on your profile thing your from kingsland


Down the same road....ckPM


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

All I know when I buy a cast net for the new skiff...it's going to be a barracuda.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Shadowcast said:


> All I know when I buy a cast net for the new skiff...it's going to be a barracuda.


Don't stop there ...why?


----------



## saltlifedoc (Jan 7, 2018)

I’m going to pick up one of the barracuda 14 footers next but I’m waiting for them to come out with that weighted horn they’ve been posting about. That thing looks money


----------



## saltlifedoc (Jan 7, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> Don't stop there ...why?


The barracuda is coming out with a weighted horn, nets are really soft and the braile lines and weights are double reinforced. If it lives up to the hype I might be converted from my Tim Wade nets.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got the Cracker 10' and when i used to get greenbacks in Tampa and now for shrimp in Charleston it has always been a great net.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Wade.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Tim wade hands down.


----------

